# What's even sader



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that the post: 

"What is Memorial Day, lest we Forget...." has only 3 replies and 81 views


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Torby had such a magnificent reply to that post, I have nothing more to add to it...


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Good point. What I should have said is that it's sad that it has only been viewed 81 times. 
In the title of that post, "Lest we forget" kind of sums it up. From the amount of views, as compared to views at other post's started that same day...................


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve, 
What's sad is the latest response to "Lest we forget" post. As a Vietnam combat vet, this is why you don't see many replies. That response IS SAD!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Lest we forget.... Never, thats why in Church this morning we had the veterans stand up so we could recognize them, thats why we had them stand so we could thank God for them and to pray to God to protect them, this memorial day is very important to me and my wife, we have been youth leaders in our church for 4 years now, took them when they were freshman to seniors this year, one of them is leaving for basic training June 3rd, graduation is May 30th. We have been blessed by these great kids for 4 years now, we are sad he is going, but very proud he is, what a great kid, the army is very lucky to have such an outstanding individual, and I graduated high school 28 years ago with his Dad, so this memorial day I got on my knees to pray for safety for ALL the people in the armed forces, they mean so much for this nation, and if the armed forces are a reflection of kids like the one I know is going, we are indeed in good hands. 

tom h


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Gentlemen, 
Please go back to the post and read the latest. 
N


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 05/25/2008 5:03 PM
Good point. What I should have said is that it's sad that it has only been viewed 81 times. 
In the title of that post, "Lest we forget" kind of sums it up. From the amount of views, as compared to views at other post's started that same day...................



Steve, no worries, I should have explained myself better. I was so humbled by Torby's posting that that was all I could come up with. 



I'm deeply moved by all the postings from Vietnam Vets on this forum; THANK YOU ALL!!! You were the heroes of my generation (growing up in the 70s & 80s) and inspired me to be like you. You all did a FANTASTIC job (I don't bother with all the propaganda put forth by the biased media), and WELCOME HOME! We shall never forget your sacrifices & good work, nor the sacrifices of all your comrades who did not make it home. I'm proud of all of you, thank you!! 



And THANK YOU to all veterans; you are all why this country is still free.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Warren, 
For all of us Viet Nam vets on this forum a big THANK YOU! It has been over 40 years for me and not until recently has anyone said "Thank you for what you and your friends did in Viet Nam. 
Noel 

Commander, 563rd Medical Clearing Company 
Chu Lai I Corps 1967-1968


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

When I was a Junior in high school the Veitnam war was brought to an end. At that time I was too nieve to realize about what had been going on for the previous 15 or so years. Now, some 35 years later it all makes sense. It was the first war determined by the biased media, who had a anti American agenda. The guys over there fighting in the jungles were stuck in the middle.......while so many others were singing cum - by- ya with Joan Biaz, and marching in the streets with Hanoi Jane. 
No war is popular, but I do believe that the Vietnam Vets are finally being appreciated. The brainwashed Wackos of the 60's are still out there, but many citizens have finally gotten old enough to think for themselves and realize what a great job you guys did under impossible circumstances. Thank you.................if you had been given the chance and your hands not tied you would have won it in a few short years.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I would add that we should also go out of our way to remember the Vets of "the forgotten war" - Korea - so called because it seldom seems to be remembered. Many of these Vets are still with us, and many didn't return home. Thank YOU for your service as well. 

Thank you to the Vietnam Vets! 

Thank you to the Vets of both Gulf Wars - one of which still continues as we speak. 

Thank you to Vets everywhere, regardless of when you served! You have all done a magnificent job, and we are proud of and humbly grateful to ALL of you!!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank's for bringing Korea to my attention, Dwight. I am embarssed to say that I was not thinking about those Hero's.


----------



## kfrankl3 (Feb 27, 2008)

Dear Dwight, 
I agree with you on all counts. In Particular Korea. 
May we remember all.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Some of us don't need a special day to remember, it is something that we carry all the time. Nick Jr


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

My Dad was a WW11 vet and I thank God he came home and we had a normal life. There are so many that weren't as lucky, through all the wars since then, and I feel for them and their families. So much was and is sacrificed by so many, and it is hard to understand how difficult it has been for them. Yes, God bless all of you, and Thanks from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"It is the soldier, not the reporter, Who has given us freedom of the press. 
It is the soldier, not the poet, Who has given us freedom of speech. 
It is the soldier, not the organizer, Who has given us the freedom to demonstrate. 
It is the soldier, Who salutes the flag, Who serves beneath the flag, 
And whose coffin is draped by the flag, Who allows the protestor to burn the flag." 

- Father Dennis Edward O'Brian, USMC 

Since Dad spoke fluent German, he spent the Korean war touring Germany courtesy of the army. He enjoyed it immensely. 

As for me, I was too small and too sickly. Besides, they weren't drafting people for Grenada.


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Torby for adding what Father Dennis Edward O'Brian, USMC said here. When I turned 18 is when Carter gave amnesty to the Draft dodgers, abolished the draft, and even stoped the military registration process. I never even had to register. Because of my "Free Ride", I have always felt a special thank's to those that have served. And now, those that join on their own free will, are truly the most amazing of Americans.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You must be my age. They stopped registering just before I would have had to register. When they started it again, I was just a little too old. Always wondered if they'd correct that.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have posted some pictures of a Native-American ceremony/funeral of one of our own fallen veterans. I was afraid of these threads becoming locked due to the controversy. Sure enough, one of them was. So I posted these in my own on-going thread. The pictures say it all. There is no need for words except to explain the context. It starts with the first post at the top of the page.



Click the photo to go to my posts showing these moving images:


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Blackburn49 for the link.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

I was going to weigh in on the other thread and decided, naah. I do want to say that yesterday morning and got into my car and went to visit my mom and dad's grave. My dad was a WW2 vet (CBI, the armpit of the war.). I saw a lot more flags in their cemetery and the one next to it than I had for a bunch of years. Thank a vet they deserve it. 
LAO


----------



## traindude109 (Jan 2, 2008)

My grandfathers on both sides served during Vietnam. One was in the Navy and the other was an airplane mechanic. I also have members in my garden railroad club that served in Korea. 

To all vets, thank you, thank you, thank you. You are what makes America great. I have nothing but the highest respect for all of you!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

My Gram's grandfather was captured and sent to Andersonville. She says he never talked about it. He got a small disability check for injuries received there. He was one of the lucky ones. 

My Grandfather on my mother's side was in the Army during late WWII, for those who also served then, chances are helped process your discharge. 

I have many friends who served in various branches of the armed services. It wasn't MY cup of tea but that only increases my respect for them. 

A big thank you to all who served.


----------



## BigDigger (Jan 3, 2008)

Blackburn49, 
Thanks for the photos, this is what Memorial day is all about... those that paid the ultimate sacrifice, as well as those who made it home or yet to come home. 
Thanks to all of you!!!!


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

(edit..post deleted by Scot)


----------



## BigDigger (Jan 3, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am very appreciative of all the folks I KNOW that have served and are serving. 
Chas


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

god bless our vets, that keep us safe and free. 

story: 
I work at home depot as a cashier. I had a iraq war vet go thru my line, he had a iraq freedom campaign hat on, and I looked him square in the eyes and told him thank you. Those guys, are doing amazing work over there. I can not thank them enough. from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU to all of our vets on MLS.


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

At the San Antonio Garden Railroad Society layout, we are fortunate to have a fair number of the Iraq/Afganistan wounded soldiers recuperating at Brooke Army Medical Centers Center for the the Intrepid come to visit us. 
Many of them bring their families, who are living in one of the Fisher Houses on post which were established by Mr. Fisher of New York to sustain the families supporting these young men and women who have left a part of themselves in a foriegn land answering their nations call. We always honor them, but make a point of not embarrasing them. A simple thank you is enough. 
I was so ashamed of myself the other day. We had had a rare rainstorm during the week which fell through a layer of Saharan sand that was hovering over us. In addition to the normal oxidation cleaning, there was a light coating of actual mud coating the track which was proving difficult to get up. Needless to say, it was hot and humid. We usually start running around 10, but at 10:30 I was still working on the mainlines and muttering unkind thoughts under my breath. The only thing that was clean and on the tracks was our Thomas over on our Island of Sodor. As I was scubbing the track behind a boxwood wind screen planting I heard a man ask if we were going to run Thomas because his son was looking forward to seeing it. Keeping at my task I barely looked up and explained that circumstances were such that it would be probably another half hour before I would get things running. Hit by a twinge of knee pain common to old geezers, I straightened up and stood facing the questioner. He was in his late twentys-early thirthys.He was solidly built and fully squared away in a military sense. 
He had a wife, an older couple that I presume were his parents and a three year old with him and who was tugging on his pants leg wanting to know when Thomas was going top run. The only thing wrong with this picture was he had no legs. He had prosthetics and he seemed quite mobile BUT.......he had no legs. I recovered enough to ask if they were visiting from Ft. Sam, and when then replied affirmitively I was able to take the three year old over and show him how to make Thomas go. I don't why this is a special story to me or that it has any point. In San Antonio if you want to thank a vet, you just say thanks to the next three guys you meet 
and your'e bound to to be right at least once. But as those of you have seen the elephant know, you don't think about it a lot, but there is always that one minute that brings it back to you. Anyway we are honored to serve our most recent vets (casualties and non-casulaties) at the SAGRES. 
Jim Shutt


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Jim for the story. There are probably more vets in San Antonio than anywhere else in the country. My son trained at Ft. Sam to be a Combat Medic begfore he deployed to Iraq in 2004. Thanks again for helping this trooper and his family. I just saw the story of the 19 yr. old Army private that received the Medal Of Honor(Posthumously) today for throwing himself on a grenade to save four people in his unit. The bravery of these young people is something to behold. Thank God we have them.


----------

